# PSD4 ...a dud



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Smoked this cigar Saturday. It is from april '04. has been in humidor for 3 weeks I believe. 

Draw perfect, a 10 

Full bodied, lots of smoke, but no flavour -none, no spice nothing. My friend called these very full bodied -strong and bland. I would have to agree. 

What's the deal, will these somehow get better with age???


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Although I know nothing about the 04 D4's, please don't give up on the box. Throw it in the back of the humi and in about two years they'll come around.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

It may be in it's "sick period". Sometimes these will come around in a few months, or as Lamar said it may take longer.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Mr. C. - If it helps, my Oct 03 box of PSD4's started coming around after 5 months and now at 9 months are becoming tasty. In my opinion, all cubans need atleast 3-4 months to sit prior to even smoking one. From 6 months to one year there is a noticeable difference. After that, it just becomes like heaven. 
.
I believe any good Gorilla around here would just reccomend you let them sit. 
I am going to the post office this week... finally. I will mail you one of my PSD4's to hold you over.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmmmmm. I guess what I was expecting or thinking was for these to be real strong or harsh. Man habanos can be frustrating -especially for the newbie.

thanks guys! 

joe


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

have to wonder about '04 habanos that draw perfectly???the only '04 smokes i have tried were a couple of coloniales...a nice smoke but (in my opinion)very underfilled... a perfect draw from a month old habano???5 years of age and there will be no draw at all.

some seriously underfilled cigars coming out i think.

derrek


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

they should get better with some nap time..the only 04 cigar ive enjoyed out of the box fresh.. so far is the trinidad reyes..not underfilled either...unlike the coloniales and also the monte edmundo which was like a underfilled sponge..not so sure about the qualitie of the 04 cigars im not too impressed overall as to what ive had..im not saying tastewise as its too early to tell but the construction isnt there in my opinion....glad i still have a few older boxes stashed away.. :u


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

I've yet to have a psd 4 that is good when young...in fact at first I was very frustrated with this cigar(all hype?)...but after letting them rest for a year(i basically forgot about them) they came aorund to be some of the best smokes in the igloo-a-dor.Don't give up on 'em yet!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

PSD4 is awsome with a years worth od age on them. But I've noticed with mine......the more age the more milder they become. So smoke them up quick. Just make sure you have 4 or 5 boxes of them to rotate  Not that I do......but I hope to some day.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

mr.c said:


> Smoked this cigar Saturday. It is from april '04. has been in humidor for 3 weeks I believe.
> 
> Draw perfect, a 10
> 
> ...


 I had the same problem with my box (Partagas SD4)from Dec ´03. But they had some taste not much though.

Im not going to touch them now, just let them rest in the humi for a couple of month. Maybe they will be ready for christmas that would be very good.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

mr.c said:


> Hmmmmm. I guess what I was expecting or thinking was for these to be real strong or harsh. Man habanos can be frustrating -especially for the newbie.
> thanks guys!
> 
> joe


Joe,

Cigar experiences can vary, even within the same box; and it takes a good deal of time to really build up the palate & acquire the taste for all the complexities that Cigars & (especially) Havanas have to offer.

I would say, "No Rush". Those slippery slopes are plenty slippery and in no time you'll be sliding down plenty fast. I have to confess that I've nudged a number of people down those slopes, only to find, in no time at all, they're nudging me down even faster. (Hee, hee, hee, hee)

*MoTheMan*


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Joe,
> 
> I have to confess that I've nudged a number of people down those slopes
> 
> *MoTheMan*


Ohhh you dont say :r

I am getting a better grasp on this, I never thought that I would have to learn cigar smoking, but its been fun (sometimes frustrating) and a little ummm... expensive.

joe


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

mr.c said:


> Ohhh you dont say :r


Hmm! Could I be a guilty party here?  [LOL]



mr.c said:


> I am getting a better grasp on this, I never thought that I would have to learn cigar smoking, but its been fun (sometimes frustrating) and a little ummm... expensive.
> 
> joe


You know, it's all worth it when you find yourself in a perfect moment, smoking a wonderful cigar, totally transformed into a really great space, and eager to come back & tell everyone what a great smoke you've had. Makes all the crappy moments really worth having lived.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

You know, it's all worth it when you find yourself in a perfect moment, smoking a wonderful cigar, totally transformed into a really great space, and eager to come back & tell everyone what a great smoke you've had. Makes all the crappy moments really worth having lived.[/QUOTE]

The Zen of cigar smoking.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Mo, nudge people down the slope.....NO, not Mo...he would _never_ do a thing like that.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Tell me, I'm still in free fall from one of MO's nudges - that's why I had to build a Coolerdor!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

mr.c said:


> Smoked this cigar Saturday. It is from april '04. has been in humidor for 3 weeks I believe.
> 
> Draw perfect, a 10
> 
> ...


 I smoked a RyJ Exhibicion #4 a moment ago and it tasted the same, that is not much taste. Could that have something to do with the high humidity that I have in my humi? I usually have around 70% and when I checked them (I have two) they had raised a couple of % to around 75%.

Or am I doing something wrong elsewhere? Hmm...


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> I smoked a RyJ Exhibicion #4 a moment ago and it tasted the same, that is not much taste. Could that have something to do with the high humidity that I have in my humi? I usually have around 70% and when I checked them (I have two) they had raised a couple of % to around 75%.
> 
> Or am I doing something wrong elsewhere? Hmm...


Yes it has EVERYTHING to do with your humidity. Now I am not familiar with the RyJ #4 but my guess is it's your humidity.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Yes it has EVERYTHING to do with your humidity. Now I am not familiar with the RyJ #4 but my guess is it's your humidity.


 Ok. Thanks for the answer. I have ordered some propylenglycol (I dont know the word in english but I think it is the same, yes?) and it shoul arrive in a few days. It stabilize the humidity to around 70%. Perhaps it´s to high too, I saw some writing on the forum that had around 64%. The weather here is rainy and wet too. Hmm...


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Habanos are best,imo,at 65%...when I used keep mine at 70% they didn't smoke nearly as well...Since I've gone to the Climmax media my RH is at a constant 65% and my habanos smoke great!Try the climmax media...the stuff is great!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Yes it has EVERYTHING to do with your humidity. Now I am not familiar with the RyJ #4 but my guess is it's your humidity.


I've smoked quite a few Ex. #4's. They are not a strong cigar. Did you have anything to eat or drink prior to, or during smoking it? Sometimes smoking a milder cigar after a heavy meal or with a certain beverage can ruin it. I try to smoke milder cigars an hour or two away from eating, and skip the drink or just have water. Usually I'll smoke a cigar like the Ex.4 in the afternoon before dinner. I've always felt cigars aged, and smoked better as far as burn and draw at 65%, but actually have more taste at 70%. I know quite a few people
(some experts) that agree. If you go as high as 75% you will probably have burn issues (staying lit), but I don't know that it would change the tastes. Like I said before, I've had cigars that blew me away and others that were just ok from the same box, only difference is what I ate or drank.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Lost Sailor said:


> Habanos are best,imo,at 65%...when I used keep mine at 70% they didn't smoke nearly as well...Since I've gone to the Climmax media my RH is at a constant 65% and my habanos smoke great!Try the climmax media...the stuff is great!


 Climmax? Where do you get it? How much does it cost? And how much of it you need?


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Fredster said:


> I've smoked quite a few Ex. #4's. They are not a strong cigar. Did you have anything to eat or drink prior to, or during smoking it? Sometimes smoking a milder cigar after a heavy meal or with a certain beverage can ruin it. I try to smoke milder cigars an hour or two away from eating, and skip the drink or just have water. Usually I'll smoke a cigar like the Ex.4 in the afternoon before dinner. I've always felt cigars aged, and smoked better as far as burn and draw at 65%, but actually have more taste at 70%. I know quite a few people
> (some experts) that agree. If you go as high as 75% you will probably have burn issues (staying lit), but I don't know that it would change the tastes. Like I said before, I've had cigars that blew me away and others that were just ok from the same box, only difference is what I ate or drank.


 I ate chili con carne. I always smoke about 2 hours after the meal, because I smoked once directly after the food and felt nosciuos.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Here is the link to_ Climmax_

It all depends on the size of your humidor. 1lb will do 5 sq ft. I am using a lb in my Edison-a-dor.....which seems to be holding the humidity just right......sometimes (LOL) I am still trying to figure out time between the fan coming on and turning off.

Hope this helps


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Here is the link to_ Climmax_
> 
> It all depends on the size of your humidor. 1lb will do 5 sq ft. I am using a lb in my Edison-a-dor.....which seems to be holding the humidity just right......sometimes (LOL) I am still trying to figure out time between the fan coming on and turning off.
> 
> Hope this helps


 In europe we got the metric-system... I have a 250-300 cigars humidor which I use to store my boxes in and a smaller 125 cigars that I have only cigars in. Bit confused about which climmax-thingy I should buy to the humi. And what should I choose 65% or 70%?

Thanks for the advice/help though.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

The premium Armor aluminium or premium Armor gold looks perhaps like a intresting choice.?


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> In europe we got the metric-system... I have a 250-300 cigars humidor which I use to store my boxes in and a smaller 125 cigars that I have only cigars in. Bit confused about which climmax-thingy I should buy to the humi. And what should I choose 65% or 70%?
> 
> Thanks for the advice/help though.


One pound should probably do it for you,split 2/3 and 1/3 between your humi's.If you're keeping mostly habanos I recommend the 65%. here are some interesting ways to utilize the media if you don't want to buy the humidifying devices that use climmax...that's the way I get it,in bulk, 1 pound bags.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Lost Sailor said:


> One pound should probably do it for you,split 2/3 and 1/3 between your humi's.If you're keeping mostly habanos I recommend the 65%. here are some interesting ways to utilize the media if you don't want to buy the humidifying devices that use climmax...that's the way I get it,in bulk, 1 pound bags.


 OK! Thanks!

The most of the cigars I have are habanos but I like some variation sometimes like CAO, Zino Platinum, Ashton VSG and perhaps Macanudo. Do the like 65% too?

And store the stuff in some plastic box/bowl?

I didnt gety in at cigarweekly Im not registered... yet.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

mr.c said:


> Smoked this cigar Saturday. It is from april '04. has been in humidor for 3 weeks I believe.
> 
> Draw perfect, a 10
> 
> ...


Now I heard that someone recently gave you an aged one to try & it was quite delish.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

OK! I was trying to order that media climmax stuff from climmax when I was going to write down my address the only countrys that was availible was Canada and USA. I´m from Sweden...


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Now I heard that someone recently gave you an aged one to try & it was quite delish.


That would be correct! Forgot to cut and paste email here.(Was very busy emailing people yesterday.... hmmmm) I loved the last third of this cigar, right at the very very end it had a roasted nut taste. It got better the longer you smoked it. Man what flavor changes it had (hey it did indeed have flavor  ) Was thinking about it today at work thats how good it was.

I wont mention you by name here bruce, but again thank you!  

Joe


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Mr. C. - 
Glad you enjoyed the PSD4. All this talk about the cigar, caused me to 
smoke one tonight. Very flavorful, very enjoyable.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the PSD4 is still my favorite smoke. i had one tonight.


----------



## Cigar Chic (Feb 19, 2004)

If you don't like them, you can send them to me and I will take them off your hands!  

Just like everyone has stated above.....let them sit for a while......get some age on them and they will become one of your favorite cigars.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Cigar Chic said:


> If you don't like them, you can send them to me and I will take them off your hands!
> 
> Just like everyone has stated above.....let them sit for a while......get some age on them and they will become one of your favorite cigars.


Smoked one last night, Mar 04. They really have mellowed a lot in just a few months. Good smoke, but not my favorite robusto. I like the Boli R.C. better. I honestly don't think the D4's are that strong after they have aged a few months. Somewhere between med and full. They lose most of their spice as they age also.


----------

